# When Your Time Is Up



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I saw this obituary in the Telegraph earlier this week. Roger Davies, an ex-RO who saw war service has died at the age of 100.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/obituaries/2018/05/02/roger-davies-obituary/

....... and got several T-Shirts I expect !!! 

David
+


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Amazing bloke, the whole obit made fascinating reading.


----------



## Degema (Oct 31, 2006)

I sailed with Roger as his No.2 in R.F.A. Black Ranger back in the early 60s. We kept in touch over the years, sailed on a couple of cruises with him in S.S. Discovery, and would visit him during our annual holidays in Malta. A lovely gentleman who had a wicked sense of humour.


----------

